# So where's the sunshine?



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

All the weather people have been promising that today would be hot and sunny. Well, it's not cold, but there's no sign of the sun yet! Any sign of it where you are?


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 26, 2011)

Beautiful here in London , loads of washing on line , now off to sit in garden


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

It's finally starting to poke through here now in Southampton, I think the Isle of Wight must have been getting in the way


----------



## Monica (Jun 26, 2011)

It's absolutely gorgeous up here in East Yorkshire. I shouldn't be sitting here at the PC, I should be sitting in our garden, topping up vitaminD


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm hoping that my noisy neighbours decide to go out for the day


----------



## Robster65 (Jun 26, 2011)

We've had some sun on and off but it's a bit hazy now. Very warm though. With a gusty wind that doesn't cool much.

Rob


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 26, 2011)

Had to come in from garden its tooo warm


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

OK, I now accept that the forecasters were telling the truth - now perfect blue skies and hot sunshine!  Too hot for gardening, methinks...


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 26, 2011)

Boiling hot here!  Too hot to sit out in!  We're never happy are we?  Just not used to so much heat all of a sudden I suppose - watch out for hypo's folks, I always get some when it's this hot.


----------



## gail1 (Jun 26, 2011)

well i have been up about 20 minutes and the sun is shining  i just wanna go back to bed im knackered


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

gail1 said:


> well i have been up about 20 minutes and the sun is shining  i just wanna go back to bed im knackered



I went to bed around 1 am, got about an hour's sleep by 5 am so got up - now I'm knackered too!


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 26, 2011)

gail1 said:


> well i have been up about 20 minutes and the sun is shining  i just wanna go back to bed im knackered



Morning Gail!  Hope you feel less knackered as the day goes on.x


----------



## gail1 (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks flutterby not sleeping well at moment and I took some extra Lorazepam at 2am this morning just so I could get some sleep. 
Stil it is looking a nice day out there might take a chair out and sit on the stairway to enjoy the sun later


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 26, 2011)

Tis lovely down in Cornwall as well.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

Hurrah! The neighbours have just driven off so it looks like I'll have a peaceful time in my garden this afternoon! I'll just watch whilst Vettel pulls away from the field, as usual...


----------



## AJLang (Jun 26, 2011)

The weather is perfect here.  We went for a long walk at our town's largest park.....A very hot Susie was estatic when she realised that she had an ice cream tub to herself!  After pottering in the garden I've turned the garden table into a "study" with all of my OU things - I'm sitting enjoying the lovely sun whilst working on my latest assignment.  Absolutely bliss.......all I have to do now is hope that the gastroparesis settles down before I meet my mum in Birmingham tomorrow for Neil Diamond......keeping fingers crossed that the time with mum will be perfect.


----------



## KateR (Jun 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah! The neighbours have just driven off so it looks like I'll have a peaceful time in my garden this afternoon! I'll just watch whilst Vettel pulls away from the field, as usual...



You'll have a nice peaceful time then.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 26, 2011)

I've got the lot. It's down here in Brighton with me.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 26, 2011)

I am ecstatic to be able to tell you that here in the middle the front of our house is unbearbly not!

Northerner (a-hem) you aren't a person with hardly any tan lines, are you, perchance?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

trophywench said:


> I am ecstatic to be able to tell you that here in the middle the front of our house is unbearbly not!
> 
> Northerner (a-hem) you aren't a person with hardly any tan lines, are you, perchance?



My neighbours have got used to my speedos  Jenny! Want to practice your counselling skills?


----------



## vince13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Somerset is in glorious sunshine today - hope it dries up the mud at Glastonbury.

Got back from holiday on Friday to a lawn you could hide tigers in !  Third lot of holiday washing sitting out on the line now, drying - ironed the first two loads earlier today.

Hope I can top up my tan later when it's not so searingly hot - only trouble is, my bs levels always rise in the heat - AND I've just eaten a choc ice (oh dear, the temptation was just TOO great I'm afraid).


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

vince13 said:


> Somerset is in glorious sunshine today - hope it dries up the mud at Glastonbury.
> 
> Got back from holiday on Friday to a lawn you could hide tigers in !  Third lot of holiday washing sitting out on the line now, drying - ironed the first two loads earlier today.
> 
> Hope I can top up my tan later when it's not so searingly hot - only trouble is, my bs levels always rise in the heat - AND I've just eaten a choc ice (oh dear, the temptation was just TOO great I'm afraid).



Hope you had a lovely time Faith!


----------



## vince13 (Jun 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hope you had a lovely time Faith!



Glorious thanks - temperatures in the high 20s all the way up to the North Cape and back down the Norwegian fjiords (sp ?).  They said it's been an awful summer there so far but we must have broken the spell.  

I was ALMOST good in what I ate but the heat made my levels fluctuate more than I would have liked.  Back to reality now though.....


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

vince13 said:


> Glorious thanks - temperatures in the high 20s all the way up to the North Cape and back down the Norwegian fjiords (sp ?).  They said it's been an awful summer there so far but we must have broken the spell.
> 
> I was ALMOST good in what I ate but the heat made my levels fluctuate more than I would have liked.  Back to reality now though.....



Jealous!


----------



## Paul (Jun 26, 2011)

one of the best days so far this year here in sunny  suffolk.


----------



## am64 (Jun 26, 2011)

in the next 30 mins it will be finally in my garden ...living in the woods an all that !!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 26, 2011)

Unbearably hot today for those of us (I'm sure I'm not the only one, lol) who don't like the heat!!  Got in the car earlier, and the temp read 38 degrees!!   (I realise that was prob an unnatural reading as the car HAD been sitting in the sun, but it felt like TWO hundred degrees in there!!)

Glad everyone's enjoying it though, at least it puts (almost) everyone in a good mood!  Nice to see the smiles.

My daughter did the Race for Life, with her daughter attached in a 'hippie style' wrap, so hope it wasn't TOO sweltering down Basingstoke way!!

xx


----------



## Paul (Jun 26, 2011)

O B***er! Just after my last Mail the sun went in !   from cloudy Suffolk


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 26, 2011)

Have overdone it in the garden , bit sunburnt even tho used suncream oops


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Have overdone it in the garden , bit sunburnt even tho used suncream oops



Hope it's calmed down by tomorrow - it's going to be even hotter apparently!  My factor 15 appears to have done the trick


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 26, 2011)

Feeling hot hot hot


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

Might be time to switch off the electric blanket tonight!


----------



## Steff (Jun 26, 2011)

Stupendiously hot today, im not built for this weather, was a chore to even walk the dog


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

Steff said:


> Stupendiously hot today, im not built for this weather, was a chore to even walk the dog



I know what you mean, I started feeling woozy just walking to the shops this afternoon! Glad I went for my run early doors, before the clouds went


----------



## gail1 (Jun 26, 2011)

This lady is not built for this weather. You know that saying Ladies glow well this lady does not glow she sweats like a pig ok. Its to hot and to d*m close


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

gail1 said:


> This lady is not built for this weather. You know that saying Ladies glow well this lady does not glow she sweats like a pig ok. Its to hot and to d*m close



It's supposed to be getting cooler after tomorrow Gail


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jun 26, 2011)

Know exactly how you feel Gail


----------



## gail1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> It's supposed to be getting cooler after tomorrow Gail



So you mean i cant go shopping in my birthday suite then


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 26, 2011)

Well is was sooo hot today, and I've caught the sun my arms Ending with a story to tell on an eventful day, but I start another thread concerning our aventure..


----------



## HelenP (Jun 27, 2011)

gail1 said:


> This lady is not built for this weather. You know that saying Ladies glow well this lady does not glow she sweats like a pig ok. Its to hot and to d*m close





Sheilagh1958 said:


> Know exactly how you feel Gail



A-MEN to that!!  UGH!!  It is SO not pleasant being moist on every square centimetre of one's body (and there's plenty of square centimetres on THIS body!) 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, my day lilies liked the sunshine! Shame they don't last long!


----------



## shiv (Jun 27, 2011)

It's so hot and humid in London. It needs to storm ASAP.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

shiv said:


> It's so hot and humid in London. It needs to storm ASAP.



It got very dark here earlier but didn't rain, so it's probably on its way to you pretty soon!


----------



## shiv (Jun 27, 2011)

I really hope so!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

shiv said:


> I really hope so!



I am currently wishing we hadn't let you have all of it!


----------



## HelenP (Jun 27, 2011)

It's been absolutely unbearable all day, and no lettup now either, even though it's 10.15 pm!

I'm so glad I don't have to dress up and go to work!

xx


----------



## FM001 (Jun 28, 2011)

Far too humid and difficult to drop off to sleep


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 28, 2011)

Terrible night here in london , been raining this moring so im hoping its going to cool down pretty quick


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2011)

I had an utterly dreadful night, couldn't sleep and I ache from tip to toe


----------



## Mark T (Jun 28, 2011)

I was having trouble sleeping as well, and I'm already sweating in my "air conditioned" office.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 28, 2011)

It was very hot here in London yesterday. However this morning I opened the front door sproting a pair of large sunglasses and had to go back for a coat because it was raining. It's cooler too, which is better for working!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 28, 2011)

No sign of rain over here in the east yet   Would be nice to have a really big thunderstorm to clear the air a little.

I suspect we will be running the portable air conditioner a little to cool the house.  My house has the habit of holding heat very easily for a day or so after it's stopped being warm - that's useful in winter but a nuisance when it's been really hot (the bedrooms are currently ~28?C).


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 28, 2011)

The sun is shining out there today and guess what? It's not freezing either.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> The sun is shining out there today and guess what? It's not freezing either.



Hope you've got plenty of factor 50!


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2011)

I welcomed the rain with open arms


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2011)

Steff said:


> I welcomed the rain with open arms



I was just about to put the washing out when...it started to rain! It was the briefest and lightest of showers though and now the sun's come out!


----------



## Casper (Jun 28, 2011)

Cooler here today I believe - hard to tell when stuck in office.  However the seaweed smell was overpowering yesterday, windows shut, I can just about see the beach from here


----------



## Jennywren (Jun 28, 2011)

We've just had a thunderstorm and its cooled right down thank god


----------



## shiv (Jun 28, 2011)

The thunder and lightening here was amazing - SO loud! There was one clap of thunder and a massive strike of lightening that made us all jump out of our skins and run to look out of the window - the storm must have been right above us.


----------



## HelenP (Jun 28, 2011)

Gloriously cool today!  Don't mind about the rain and storms cos I'm in all day, just cloud for clouds and lower temps.  

xx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2011)

We had some rumbles of thunder so I ran outside to get my (nearly dry) washing in. A few raindrops and that was it! The rain god, he is toying with me!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2011)

Brrrr!!! It's freezing!


----------



## gail1 (Jun 28, 2011)

we had a good old thunder storm this afternoon it felt so much better afterwards and my headache went as well


----------



## rachelha (Jun 28, 2011)

We finally had gorgeous sunshine today, I think have even got a few more freckles


----------



## Blythespirit (Jun 29, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Brrrr!!! It's freezing!



Back down to 19 degrees here too today. Was dull and muggy but no rain. We had out thunderstorm last night. See below, I did try. Lol. XXXXX

INSTALLING SUMMER.....
███████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░ 44% DONE.
Install delayed....please wait.
Installation failed. Please try again. 404 error: Season not found. 
Season "Summer in England" cannot be located. The season you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2011)

Haha! I love it Faith!


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2011)

Ahhhh I actually had a full nights sleep,was so much more cooler last night


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2011)

Steff said:


> Ahhhh I actually had a full nights sleep,was so much more cooler last night



Hurrah! Yes, I slept better, still a bit on the warm side though. Bright and sunny start to the morning here, just been out for a run but the air was nice and cool


----------



## Monica (Jun 29, 2011)

Fiona had her sportsday yesterday afternoon. It was freezing compared to the day before (ca. 18 degrees C). Halfway through it started to drizzle a little and then stopped. Later, it began to rain again. So some of the children didn't get to do the last race, as the teachers decided to cut it short. Just as they were leaving the field, the rain stopped.

Fiona got two 2nd place and two 3rd place


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jun 29, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> Back down to 19 degrees here too today. Was dull and muggy but no rain. We had out thunderstorm last night. See below, I did try. Lol. XXXXX
> 
> INSTALLING SUMMER.....
> ███████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░ 44% DONE.
> ...



Abolutley brilliant  

We have lots of sun at the moment and it's going to be cooler tonight, yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  Sheena


----------



## Steff (Jun 29, 2011)

Monica said:


> Fiona had her sportsday yesterday afternoon. It was freezing compared to the day before (ca. 18 degrees C). Halfway through it started to drizzle a little and then stopped. Later, it began to rain again. So some of the children didn't get to do the last race, as the teachers decided to cut it short. Just as they were leaving the field, the rain stopped.
> 
> Fiona got two 2nd place and two 3rd place



Well done Fiona x


----------

